# Rustoleum Paint and Hardner



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Didn't know where to go with this question. I Googled it but after 3 pages I still had no answer. So I''m asking my fellow LJ's *again.* LOL

*Has anyone used hardener with Rustoleum?* It is used to harden the paint for other manufacturers that sell oil based paint for farm equipment.

I'm wanting to know ....*Ratio of Hardener to paint, and type of solvent prefered ?* I have Acetone and Mineral Spirits

I have watched YouTube videos and have gather some information. *Has anyone used hardener in a spray application with HVLP?*

*What size nozzel ? And where might I purchase different sizes?*

Thanks again for your wisdom and advice.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Not sure Tom my only thought is why?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Jim,

Thanks for checking in. Tractor paints are usually applied with a roller or a brush. They are oil based like Rustoleum. Rustoleum actually has more selection. The hardener produces a harder finish. The drying time is also less.

Bought a Poulan Pro Lawn tractor used last year. Appeared to bein good shape and it had a new battery. Left it out in MN winter covered and then used it twice this year . It started to make noises and lost power to the wheels.

This year it's learning all about Lawn Tractors a course taught by Murphy. Last Year chainsaws?

Pulled the mower deck and found it was rusted on the undercarriage when I was going about maintenance and repair. I mixed my own color because my box store stopped doing that except for company colors. They used to match color to the paint chips.

Shortening the story: I've used the tractor paint before, and I have used Rustoleum to paint my old truck. The rustoleum was not drying ( oil evaporation is slow as the humidity has been 90%) even after a week?

Took a leap and mixed the hardener with my hand mixed color and I was successful. Dry to touch in a day. And we have another rain spell coming.

I know the Rustoleum can be diluted for spraying (YouTube) and the hardener has been effective is a brush application. I have an HVLP gun and a truck that is really rusty and no money?

So hope that answers the "Why?" of this inquiry.


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey Doc, I need to paint my old skid-steer tractor. Can you tell me where you got the hardener and what the full name of it is? Sounds like a good way for me to go.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

If you have a Tractor Supply around you, they sell the "Magic" line of tractor enamel and there is a hardener available for it. Says it's for oil based enamel, but I've never tried it with Rustoleum. I've shot a lot of Rustoleum oil based enamel with the cheap little HF purple HVLP gun with great results. Thin with Acetone as per the label (although I generally thin more than the recommended amount).

Cheers,
Brad

PS: Thinned with acetone, it drys significantly faster than unthinned… usually 4 hours or so until dry to the touch, and I've never had it take longer than 12 hours.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

JeffP,

Since writing this I found more information. It's acrylic hardener under different names. It's selling on Ebay and Amazon. your friendly ACE sells it as a tractor paint. See MrUnix comment.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

MrUnix,

Thanks for your input.


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

Im interested, Can you use an acrylic hardener with an oil base enamel?


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

Great topic, Tom!

I remember painting a car years ago and using a hardener additive. The finish on that car was definitely harder than previously. THEN I asked about hardener additives a few years later and everyone looked at me like I was crazy.

I don't have a use for it at the moment, but I will as soon as I forget where to find the information!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

DirtyMike,

FYI:

Read through the topic entries and Yes you can. The brand I just purchased is Dynatron 412 Wet Look Hardener


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Charlie,

You've been a little quiet on YouTube?

Just finished putting my mower deck together. Now it's gonna rain. LOL!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm going to be working on-my 98 cavalier and my 1990 4×4 chevy w/snowplow to protect them from rust after I clean the rust away. Exciting?


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

here ya go Doc, explains it better than typing, 




it should spray fine with a 1.4 or 1.5 needle/nozzle

I do question the use of acetone to thin, it sounds pretty harsh for an enamel, so check the can to be sure. Hot Thinners like acetone or lacquer thinner can "burn" an enamel and it will fade out pretty quick, but it does dry fast.

I also suggest you get some rust conversion primer it converts rust to a primer and it works well, if you paint over "live"rust you will make it go nuts, rust will spread , if you pain over it then it tries to eat inward. I did a Toyota truck frame 4 years ago and used the Rust conversion and then painted, and it looks like new still.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

Interesting topic Tom, I learn something new every day, something I have never had to employ…don't envy you 90% humidity, we are in winter, so down to 32%, but still in T shirts…lol


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> I do question the use of acetone to thin, it sounds pretty harsh for an enamel, so check the can to be sure.
> - CharlesNeil


I was surprised as well when I first saw it on the can… most all enamels recommend mineral spirits, but the Rustoleum stuff clearly states Acetone (and clean up with mineral spirits). From the can:



> Thin material, only if necessary, with acetone. For brush or roller, thinning is not normally required. For air spray, thin up to 1-½ to 2 pints per gallon. Do not thin with gasoline, lacquer thinner, turpentine, etc.


Link to instruction sheet

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Charles,

Lots of YouTube videos. Thanks for your suggestion. They don't specify type of needle for nozzel as they often are using from their Harbor freight gun.

Found an interesting thread regarding rust removal and fixing the rust and the reaction to the rusty primer. Rust sucks! And I'm not laughing.

Hope all is well.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Brad/Mr. Unix,

My quart cans of Rustoleum don't have spray instructions. Also saw some concerns about "flashpoint"?

I do know that adding the hardener reduced my working time with the paint. It's a learning curve especially when your mixing your own color on the cheap.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Phil,

This is a good place to learn new things. People can use this for painting wood surfaces as well.


----------

